# Win Partitionen mounten (Debian)



## marcoX (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal Debian 3.1 Sarge installiert.
Funktioniert soweit super, nur das mounten bekomme ich einfach nicht hin.   
Per Hand geht es, aber der Zugriff ist halt dann nur für Root!

Hier mal meine fstab:

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
/dev/hda11      /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
/dev/hda10      /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
/dev/hda12      none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom1   iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
[*/dev/hda1       /mnt/winC       vfat    auto,user,rw,unmask=002,gid=1000 0 0*

Der Ordner "/mnt/winC besteht.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemannd helfen.

Marco


----------



## Helmut Klein (22. Januar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials185648.html&highlight=windows+mount Beitrag Nummer 5.    


Du hast zwar schon "gid=1000" da stehen, doch ist dein Benutzer auch in der Gruppe mit der diese Nummer korrespondiert?
Und es heißt "umask" nicht "unmask".


----------



## marcoX (23. Januar 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und es heißt "umask" nicht "unmask".


Das war es! Jetzt funktioniert es! 
Vielen Dank!

Marco


----------

